# Router bit testing



## evanD (Sep 19, 2012)

Mike,
I understand from a fellow woodworker and member of the same woodworking club, that we may be able to participate in a router bit testing survey for you. Please explain the details so that I can present it at our next Club meeting or have them get in touch with someone on the forum to take this survey. I know nothing about it and I'm new to the forum.
Dave


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dave, I have your contact information and will phone you about this as soon as I nail down a couple of details.


----------

